# Google- Harvard Placebo Study Was Seriously Overhyped - Forbes (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Forbes (blog)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Harvard Placebo Study Was Seriously Overhyped**Forbes (blog)*Its main claim was that even if you told someone you were giving them a placebo, it still worked better than nothing for *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

